

100 must read books. What would you add?? - aweida
http://artofmanliness.com/2008/05/14/100-must-read-books-the-essential-mans-library/

======
mrpsbrk
Of course, the problem is not to know which books you must read, there are
aplenty o' those, but how to stop reading books that are not must reads.

~~~
aweida
Yes that may be a problem but the question was what books would you add. I
would love to hear any suggestions you may have.

------
alonswartz
List of titles and authors: [http://www.docstoc.com/docs/8641676/100-Must-
Read-Books-The-...](http://www.docstoc.com/docs/8641676/100-Must-Read-Books-
The-Mans-Essential-Library)

